# Hilfe bei der Hausaufgabe



## BitteHelfenSieMir (13. Dez 2020)

Hallo ich bräuchte Hilfe bei einer meiner Hausaufgaben. Ich werde die Aufgabenstellung und meinen Lösungsansatz reinposten. Probleme habe ich ganz am Anfang, die "public class Raum" wird nicht erkannt. Auf Lösungen sowie auch Verbesserungsansätze dazu wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Aufgabenstellung: 



https://imgur.com/a/UL9yuhR

Mein Ansatz:
public class Raum {
    private String kennung;
    private int maxAnzahlS;
    private boolean belegt;

    public Raum(String kennung, int maxAnzahlS) {
        super();
        this.kennung = kennung;
        this.maxAnzahlS = maxAnzahlS;
        this.belegt = false;
    }

    public boolean isBelegt() {
        return belegt;
    }

    public void setBelegt(boolean belegt) {
        this.belegt = belegt;
    }
    public String getKennung() {
        return kennung;
    }

    public int getMaxAnzahlS() {
        return maxAnzahlS;
    }
    static void printBelegt(Raum r) {
        System.out.print("Raum " + r.getKennung() + " ist ");
        if (r.isBelegt()) {
            System.out.println("belegt.");
        } else {
            System.out.println("frei");
        }
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        Raum eins = new Raum("I.2.1", 100);
        Raum zwei = new Raum("I.2.15", 200);
        printBelegt(eins);
        printBelegt(zwei);
        eins.setBelegt(true);
        printBelegt(eins);
        printBelegt(zwei);
        System.out.println("Belegungsstatus Raum eins: " + eins.isBelegt());
    }

}


----------



## LimDul (13. Dez 2020)

Auf den ersten blick sehe ich keinen Fehler.

Was heißt "wird nicht erkannt"? Die Klasse muss in einer Datei namens Raum.java sein


----------



## mihe7 (13. Dez 2020)

BitteHelfenSieMir hat gesagt.:


> Probleme habe ich ganz am Anfang, die "public class Raum" wird nicht erkannt.


Was heißt "wird nicht erkannt"? Der Code lässt sich problemlos übersetzen und ausführen.


----------



## BitteHelfenSieMir (13. Dez 2020)

Ah ja hatte vergessen die Datei Raum.java zu nennen. Vielen Dank!!


----------

